# Must See Video of The End of Britain



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is exactly what I and many others have been warning and talking and literally shouting at the top of our lungs about. This bullshit will be here sooon believe me.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds horrible I know, but I think it mat be time for a cleansing just to preserve order and the country itself. What a bunch of hypocritical brain dead (and brain washed) psychopaths. A major stand needs to be made worldwide to put these swines in place.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

That woman had some fucking balls putting those people in their place. She can ride with me anytime.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

lofu said:


> That woman had some fucking balls putting those people in their place. She can ride with me anytime.


She is dam lucky she didnt get brutally raped by those peaceful muslims like that reporter, although im sure it would have been ignored with the same enthusiasm as that story. If your a woman and your not firmly against this shit shame on you,its you thats going to be beaten, stoned to death or honor killed to make it sound a little nicer and forced to marry your rapist like that 15 yr old moroccan girl( another ignored story by the compassionate liberals.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That cute little woman was respectfully dressed in a tent and they still shit all over her for being who she was. If their mother land and their ways are so great go the fuck home!

As far as i'm concerned, we're full, so we should send the Statue of Liberty back to France and build a supermax on the property. I don't welcome trash from any country and i'll go out firing hard before I let these screwballs impose their will on us.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If they don't like the laws, they are more than welcome to go back to whatever shit hole they came from. If they were born here and don't like the laws they are free to pick whatever shit hole they choose. You know what they say: Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Her parents and her counrty should be proud of her. She'll become a target for the sensitivity police for posting the video. I will gladly burn in hells fire before I'll ever march with them!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

That's all well and good HH, but you know what THEY say: 'You and your non-believer infidel children are going to burn in hell. So your laws and culture don't mean shit to us' 

That's why if I can paraphrase Lt. Col. Grossman: The warriors/sheepdogs are taking the fight to them. They're keeping them at bay. Watch our kids while we're gone. Watch our 6.

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Our freedoms shall be our demise. 


*****


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Dan Stark said:


> That's all well and good HH, but you know what THEY say: 'You and your non-believer infidel children are going to burn in hell. .


"To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee!"

So be it, I'll take a page from Captain Ahab (or Khan for those who aren't into classic lit) and go out like the above.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Britain isn't the only European country going to shit because of Muslims.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

comming to a town near you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My comment about women was NOT a shot any the ladies here, I know where you guys stand. It bothers me to not see this being talked about on every station, the liberal takeover of the media will be , scracth that... already has been the downfall of America. When you control 99% of what gets seen on tv and the net and are willing to pick and choose stories on your idealogy theres a major problem. I think in Detroit you will hear the chanting 5 times a day, the same people that cry about a Catholic cross look the other way at this.

That's why if I can paraphrase Lt. Col. Grossman: The warriors/sheepdogs are taking the fight to them. They're keeping them at bay. Watch our kids while we're gone. Watch our 6.

Absolutely love Grossman,I read On Combat , On Killing we had The Bullet Proof mind played during training and I think its brilliant whether your a Cop or simply carry concealed.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Reading On Killing, and Warriors Mindset at the moment 

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Let em protest. In fact, get all the fuckers together for one hu-mung-ous protest.. And then.... Chemical agents......


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

not particularly religious and really don't care what people pray to or believe in.

but if you have those idiots marching down the street it's time to mount up and launch the next crusade.

these f**ks have an agenda and it ain't good for the rest of us.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Free speech IS important and everyone has that right under our Constitution. NO ONE has the right to come into someone else's country and demand that country conform to their beliefs.

When our troops went into Arab countries, no one forced them to change their religion and democracy was offered as an alternative to what they had, and so far, many have embraced it, but the USA is NOT telling these people that they MUST conform to OUR ways, hell, we're leaving their country.

These people are STAYING here and making demands. Sorry, if you don't like how we do things, you do NOT have to be here.

That woman who sued her way into the Citidel several years ago was a miserable scumbag who, even though they were FORCED to change their ways to accomodate HER, she went and QUIT after only about a week or two. SHE *FORCED* A CHANGE, THEN LEFT!

These people are trying to FORCE a change, and won't leave! It's a lose/lose if we don't take a hard line stand. No change. Leave if you don't like it. You SUCK!

Good for that woman in Germany, but since that country in an effort to totally distance themselves from a rather embarassing past has gone TOO FAR to the left, she'll be deamed a Nazi for being right. Damn shame.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I give her so much credit. She stood her ground and did not shutter. It is too bad there was not a larger counter protest filled with other people just like her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

7costanza said:


> This bullshit will be here sooon believe me.


I couldn't disagree more.Remember that the British are "subjects", while Americans are "citizens". HUGE difference in attitudes.

For over 200 years, Americans have done the right thing at crunch time, and I'm confident that the Socialist-in-Chief will be handed his walking papers in about 7 months, which will put the brakes to this foolishness in the United States.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

hope your right Delta. getting rid of osama will be a step in the right direction


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Au contriaire my friend.

http://www.watchmannetwork.org/The_Sound_of_Islam.htm

Many of you are aware that the City Council of Hamtramck, MI has passed an ordinance that allows mosques to issue the traditional Islamic call to prayer over city loudspeakers. Barbara Yoder, who is the Michigan state coordinator for SPN, has provided the following information and prayer focus. We have also received a posting from the Tampa, FL area in which it was stated that Tampa is perhaps the southern gateway of Islam. Obviously there are likely many other gateways that provide opportunity for the entrance of this force. Once precedence is set regardless of the size of the gateway or Islamic community, it will be easier for other communities to follow. Please join with us and with those in the state of Michigan to guard our nation.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I certainly hope they will also allow Christmas Carols to be sung over the same loudspeakers next Christmas.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is going on right now, and their goal is Sharia law. Of course I don't think it will ever happen. The same people , liberals and Muslim sympathizers that complain about crosses or any inkling of public religioun are now allowing that chanting over fuckin ludapeakers...same as Britain..its already here.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Ever since 9/11 the liberals have feared the muslims and have basically surrendered to their demands. 


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------

